# Equipo para bajo no soporta los bajos



## lordfrac (Mar 28, 2010)

hola, mi duda es básicamente la que plantie en el titulo, el mes pasado me compre un equipo para mi bajo eléctrico de 10w para tocar en mi casa, pero cuando lo prendí y empezè a tocar note que distorsionaba mucho, así que baje los bajo, subí los agudos y la distorsión desapareció, después que conecte mi mp3 y puse una canción con bajos monstruosos y subí los bajo en el equipo y de nuevo comenzó la distorsión. lo desarmamos con los chicos de la banda para ver si el parlante estaba flojo o algo pero no, el guitarrista cuando vio el parlante dijo que el problema era que tenia la masa muy chica (imán) igual yo de electrónica no entiendo nada, el supuesta mente sabe algo.yo tengo unos eminence legend de 200w y el imán es enorme y el de mi parlante es pequeño sera ese el problema? hay algún modo de solucionar eso? igual no lo use mas, tengo miedo que se me haga percha el parlante. gracias por responder a quien responda


----------



## capitanp (Mar 28, 2010)

alguna foto ayudaria


----------



## Nimer (Mar 28, 2010)

En mí opinión, si es para un bajo, un amplificador de 10W es muy chico..
Deberías tener algo para que se sientan las vibraciones, y para eso un parlante de 8 pulgadas no rinde..
Creo que quizás estás esperando más de lo que en realidad puede dar el amplificador.
Todo esto en base a mi subjetividad. Tal vez no sea tan así.

Qué marca es el ampli? 
Las fotos nos caen bien.


----------



## fedealma (Mar 28, 2010)

hola yo te diria que la distorcion en un amplificador de bajo de 10w es normal porque generalmente y dependiendo de la marca le colocan parlantes chicos(entre 6" y 8") y de mala calidad(cono,iman,bobina etc) el bajo por las frecuancias que maneja nesecita un buen parlante. lo que podrias hacer para descartar que sea un problema del amplificador es desconectar los parlantes de tu amplificador de 10w y probarlo con alguno mas grande.


----------



## Tavo (Mar 28, 2010)

No te podría decir mucho sobre el diámetro del driver, pero es cierto que de mucho depende el tamaño de la masa! Es muy importante, y mas si es de un amplificador para bajos...

Lo que podrías hacer es quitar el parlante original y cambiarlo por otro o directamente que aprendas un poco de electrónica y te hagas uno vos mismo.

...Ahí ya veo que lo desarma y adentro... OH! un TDA2003! jajaja!!

Por lo menos deberías considerar algo como de 30 o 40W para un bajo, como mínimo... Podrías armarte un TDA2050 o un TDA2052 que no es difícil y seguro, seguro va a asonar mucho mas potente que eso... O un TDA7294... Menciono amplificadores integrados por lo fácil de su construcción... Aunque también podría ser uno transistorizado, pero se complica aún mas la cosa...

Saludos, ESPERAMOS LAS FOTOS del ampli Eh!!

Tavo10


----------



## lordfrac (Mar 28, 2010)

disculpen por las fotos, mañana saco algunas o bien les adjunto unas de uno igual que es de donde lo compre. y tambien disculpen no era de 10w era de 15w. mañana le conecto el de 200w y veo que onda.
gracias igual por responder


----------



## Tavo (Mar 29, 2010)

mmm... que pinta... Lo quiero ver por dentro!

Poca masa de imán = Poco desplazamiento de membrana del parlante = Pocos bajos

Conclusión = TODO POCO

Esa es la conclusión personal mía...
Saludos!
Tavo10


----------



## lordfrac (Mar 29, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> Poca masa de imán = Poco desplazamiento de membrana del parlante = Pocos bajos



se le puede cambiar la masa del iman?


----------



## Cacho (Mar 29, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> Poca masa de imán = Poco desplazamiento de membrana del parlante = Pocos bajos


Error, muy frecuente, pero error al fin.

La masa del imán (o sea, el tamaño) es indicativo de qué tan fuerte es el campo magnético *sólo* cuando se comparan imanes hechos del mismo material.
Hace años los materiales con los que se hacían estos imanes no era muchos y el tamaño era un indicativo más o menos confiable del desempeño del parlante. Hoy ya no.

Hay imanes hechos de ciertos materiales cuyos  campos magnéticos son equivalentes a los de  otros que son 20 veces más grandes y pesados.
La cosa no pasa por el tamaño necesariamente...

Más bien habrá que ver si no es el ampli el que está saturando (primera cosa a comprobar) y después chequear el parlante.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Mar 29, 2010)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta cacho, y disculpas por el error.

Eso mismo que decís ahora, me lo dijeron en una casa donde venden accesorios para musica acá, y no le creí nada.
Le pregunté por un parlante (no woofer, parlante) MOON de unas 10 pulgadas... yo le veía el iman muy chico, pero el me dijo lo mismo que vos. Que la tecnología actual es muy buena comparada a la de antes, que los imanes de hoy en día están hechos "de manera diferente" y tienen el mismo rendimiento en cuanto a campo magnético que los otros...

Y también me habló sobre la bobina, que tenían una tecnología bastante moderna...
Bueno, pero de todos modos, aunque en parte esté erróneo el concepto, tampoco es taaaan así...
No vamos a comprar un woofer de 15 pugadas con la masa de imán de menos de 600 gramos (por decir algo, no se cuanto pesa)...


Tenés mucha razón. Hay que ver el amplificador también, fundamental. Yo creo que para esa potencia no debe ser transistorizado... Seguro que debe tener algún integrado "pentawatt" o algo por el estilo, algo así como TDA2030 (este es de 15w HiFi), TDA2040 (20W) o TDA2050 (22 a 25W reales HiFi)...

Digo por decir algo, estoy ansioso por ver las fotos del amplificador este por dentro. Tal vez no estoy tan errado..

Les dejo Saludos a todos!

Tavo10


----------



## Cacho (Mar 29, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> No vamos a comprar un woofer de 15 pugadas con la masa de imán de menos de 600 gramos...


¡Yo sí!
300W, Fs 42Hz y 99,2dB 1W/1m y 200g de imán http://eminence.com/pdf/deltaliteII2515.pdf
Me lo compraría si pudiera 

Saludos


----------



## lordfrac (Mar 29, 2010)

bueno según mi amigo el ampli tiene un tda2030, abajo adujunto imagenes del modulo desarmado.
con el eminence anda de 10, al caño distorsiona un poco  pero nada fuera de lo normal.
primero el tda




esta es la fichita que conecta al tda con el ampli en cuestión




la parte de la fuente de alimentacion





algunas otras

















esta es uan puesta en mi escanner




y estas son en el intento de hacer un pcb









espero que sea util para algo, en si tiene muy buena calidad de sonido, especial para la pc jajaja pero bueno.
y si le pongo un sub woofer no sera mejor?


----------



## Dano (Mar 30, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> ¡Yo sí!
> 300W, Fs 42Hz y 99,2dB 1W/1m y 200g de imán http://eminence.com/pdf/deltaliteII2515.pdf
> Me lo compraría si pudiera
> 
> Saludos




99.2 db/m/w no es tanto para audio pro,es un lindo número pero con las tecnologías de hoy en día ese nuemero fue superado, ademas es de 300w el pequeñin 

El problema de distorción de tu cubo es que es muy chico, todo chico, ampli y parlante. Para un bajo mínimo 60W de ahi para arriba.
Esto no quiere decir que uno de 60W suene perfecto, suena un poco mejor que uno de 10W.

El otro día em mandaron un Fender de 60W, muy pintón el ampli con su rejilla anti patadas y todo, se le había quemado el ampli (un TDA)  pero el cono que tenía daba lastima, lo miraba y dudaba si eso aguantaría 60W, me dieron ganas de ponerle un JBL 2241 que andaba a la vuelta de otro laburo, pero pesaba mucho 

S2

PD: Cacho despues hacemos una peleíta de woofers >Tu emi peso pluma de 200grs de imán vs mi JBL con sus 6.8 kg de imán, un peso pesado


----------



## Tavo (Mar 30, 2010)

Estoy con vos DANO!! Prefiero los imanes pesados!! Quiero ver ese JBL por favor!!

Vieron, tenía un TDA2030...

Saludos, me tengo que ir al colegio..

Tavo10


----------



## Cacho (Mar 30, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> PD: Cacho despues hacemos una peleíta de woofers >Tu emi peso pluma de 200grs de imán vs mi JBL con sus 6.8 kg de imán, un peso pesado


¡Dale!
Pero nada de andar usándolos de proyectiles, que ahí sí que pierde feo el Eminence 

Abrazo


----------



## Nimer (Mar 30, 2010)

Podrías cambiar el parlante por uno mejor, pero... Como dije al principio, no podés esperar mucho de un amplificador de 10W para reproducir bajas frecuencias en un parlante de 8'' y un trafo de 0,5A.

Pero lo que sí se puede hacer, entonces, es únicamente cambiar el parlante por uno que suene bien, ya que probaste que con el eminence suena mejor.. Desde ahí, habrá que evaluar si vale la pena invertir en un parlante para ese amplificador, o si será mejor comprar uno más grande (de 40W para arriba).

Saludos!


----------



## ezugaru (Mar 30, 2010)

Yo tambien soy bajista , y le voy mas al eminence  ... nada como un buen magneto  de aleación de Neodimio para un bajo super cutre!


----------



## lordfrac (Mar 30, 2010)

bueno mejor me quedo con este para la pc, lo compre porque me lo regalaban con el precio, en mercadolibre esta 300 o 400, yo lo pague menos de la mitad. bueno igual gracias a todos


----------



## Kebra (Mar 30, 2010)

Con 500mA creo que alcanza solo para el testigo de encendido....

Si pagaste mas de 50 pesos por eso, te la pusier*n sin lubricante...

Quién es el delincuente que los fabrica?


----------



## fedealma (Mar 30, 2010)

Kebra dijo:


> Con 500mA creo que alcanza solo para el testigo de encendido....
> 
> Si pagaste mas de 50 pesos por eso, te la pusier*n sin lubricante...
> 
> Quién es el delincuente que los fabrica?



ross se llama la fabrica si no me equivoco son nacionales y los venden hasta en los supermercados. . lo que tiene de bueno es que si los ves a 2 cuadras de distancia parecen marshall.


----------



## Tavo (Mar 30, 2010)

Che!!! un transformador de 500mA!!! Imposible!

Imposible para alimentar un TDA2030!! Yo te propongo una solución seria:
Yo creo que la distorsión que estás escuchando en tu ampli se debe a que el integrado "pide" corriente, y como "no hay", entonces recorta. Es simple. No se puede alimentar un TDA2030 con 500mA.
Yo te propongo que le pongas un nuevo transformador de 14V a 3 amperes. Ahí si queda asegurado que el ampli va a andar bien. En serio, no está todo perdido...

No me gusta para nada en absoluto que el integrado esté conectado a la placa de esa manera!! con cinta de cables (no se como se dice)... Creo que ahí también se pierde potencia, aunque poca, pero que mejor que esté soldado directamente a la placa!!

Como segunda opción, lo que podrías hacer en tu caso es lo siguiente:
Desarmá el amplificador por completo. De todo eso, rescatá solo el preamplificador con controles de tono y demás. Hacé un nuevo *amplificador* con un TDA2050 que es muuuy fácil (acá tenés todo, diagramas, diseño y pcb), comprate un transformador de +16 0 -16Vca por 3A para el nuevo amplificador (TDA2050) y ponés todo dentro del mismo gabinete. Te puedo asegurar que ahí el sonido va a cambiar.

Con eso, estarías obteniendo una potencia de unos 24-25 Wrms y eso no es poco. Y lo mejor, con una alta fidelidad de sonido. El chip es HiFi.

Es lo mas serio que se me ocurre. Yo lo haría así. Te puedo asegurar que vas a notar un buen cambio.

Saludos!
Tavo10


----------



## Cacho (Mar 30, 2010)

fedealma dijo:


> lo que tiene de bueno es que si los ves a 2 cuadras de distancia parecen marshall.


¿Así de amarillos?
Más bien, a dos cuadras parecen un taxi 

Saludos


----------



## lordfrac (Mar 30, 2010)

che y un tda 2040 es mejor que el 2030?


----------



## Tavo (Mar 30, 2010)

Un TDA2040 te entrega 20W

Un TDA2030 te entrega 15W HiFi

Un TDA2050 te entrega 25W con alta fidelidad... Te conviene este.

Saludos!
Tavo10

En realidad si mirás el datasheet (hoja de datos) del integrado TDA2050 te dice que entrega 32W... Pero esos datos son teóricos y casi inalcanzables... Lo real esta, con muy buen rendimiento en 25, tal vez un poco mas, 26 Watts reales con alta fidelidad. Para un ampli para bajo va a andar de lujo, con un buen woofer para tal fin, vas a obtener muy buenos resultados. Por lejos mucha mas calidad y potencia del que tenés ahora...

Y También, si no te alcanza la potencia (lo dudo) podés hacer el TDA2050 pero en modo Bridge (puente), ahí tendrías alrededor de 40W RMS a la salida. Es si que mueve bajos.

Saludos
Tavo10


----------



## Dano (Mar 30, 2010)

tavo10 la caja de abajo tiene puesto el 2241 recien reparado, era un torture test, y se bancó calculo unos 700 750 W durante 6 min (dos temas (marcha y un remix de cumbia de esos puro punch)).



Este cuarto lo utilizo solo para pruebas de tortura de sonido y aguantadero de equipos y cosas del estudio , era un lindo  cuarto de huespedes...

S2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 30, 2010)

Yo aprovecharía el mueble y el pre y le pondría trafo , potencia y parlante mas grande nuevos  .

Con el otro parlante, potencia y transformador , lo pondría en un bafle más sencillo para la PC , y nada se pierde  .

Saludos.


----------



## lordfrac (Mar 31, 2010)

lo voy a  dejar asi y cuando pueda me armo uno con un stk-080










pensaba hacerme uno asi


----------



## Dano (Mar 31, 2010)

Los stk funcionan lindo, con un buen woofer y una buena caja de madera de 3/4 te aseguro que se va a sentir.

S2


----------



## hernandezc (May 1, 2010)

Perdón que me meta, pero ya que es cuestión de opiniones, yo me las arreglo muy bien en casa con un "monstruito" casero - no se vayan a reír- hecho con preamplificador con dos bc549c y un tda2003 de poweramp, le puse un woofer jahro de 10" que es lo que tenia en su momento, gabinete abierto atrás y en casa que es un depto no lo puedo poner al mango y la verdad, hay momentos que sale lindo lindo el bajo...
Después tengo uno de 40watts con 2n3055 de un modultechnics que compré en electronica liniers, un pre que usaba con un boss cs2 compressor sustainer y un woofer peavey de 15", la verdad, me gusta más como suena mi pequeño que el grande..
Todos equipos tipo combo, amplificador y parlante en el mismo gainete, pero aunque no lo crean despues de haber pasado por muchas salas de ensayo, tocado con varios equipos y en mucho lados, mi corazón sigue prendido del sonido de fahey 3302 de los 80 que me robaron hace una par de años...

Lo que quiero decir: a veces, hay que dejarse llevar más que por las especficaciones, por lo que nos dice el oído, si me gusta como suena está bien, siempre hay fanaticos y detractores de todas las marcas y ninguno tiene la verdad comprada..


----------



## Tavo (May 1, 2010)

> Lo que quiero decir: a veces, hay que dejarse llevar más que por las especficaciones, por lo que nos dice el oído, si me gusta como suena está bien, siempre hay fanaticos y detractores de todas las marcas y ninguno tiene la verdad comprada..



Podría decir que, para mi, no es muy acertado tu comentario que digamos... Preguntale a cualquiera a ver si usaría un TDA2003 (8-9W reales) para un ampli de bajo o guitarra... Mmm, fijate que hasta el ampli (muy malo por cierto) del que abrió el post, tiene o tenía un TDA2030 de fábrica, y ya era malo... El TDA2030 supera por lejos al TDA2003. Casi no hay comparación entre ellos dos. El TDA2003 es una auténtica máquina de hacer ruidos y si, vas a obtener muy buenos resultados de DISTORSIÓN con cualquiera de ellos a 3/4 de la entrada máxima...
Para un ampli de bajo o guitarra, mínimo, se merece armar un TDA2040, para empezar. El TDA2040 te está entregando unos 16-18 Wrms con una alta fidelidad de sonido y baja distorsión.

Mmm... A veces *hay que regirse mas por los parámetros técnicos* que por el oído...

Saludos.
T10


----------



## ezugaru (May 1, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> Podría decir que, para mi, no es muy acertado tu comentario que digamos... Preguntale a cualquiera a ver si usaría un TDA2003 (8-9W reales) para un ampli de bajo o guitarra... Mmm, fijate que hasta el ampli (muy malo por cierto) del que abrió el post, tiene o tenía un TDA2030 de fábrica, y ya era malo... El TDA2030 supera por lejos al TDA2003. Casi no hay comparación entre ellos dos. El TDA2003 es una auténtica máquina de hacer ruidos y si, vas a obtener muy buenos resultados de DISTORSIÓN con cualquiera de ellos a 3/4 de la entrada máxima...
> Para un ampli de bajo o guitarra, mínimo, se merece armar un TDA2040, para empezar. El TDA2040 te está entregando unos 16-18 Wrms con una alta fidelidad de sonido y baja distorsión.
> 
> Mmm... A veces *hay que regirse mas por los parámetros técnicos* que por el oído...
> ...



Completamente de acuerdo, el que a nosotros nos guste no quiere decir que sea lo ideal o lo mejor , porque no porque nos guste será algo de calidad. Ahora bien, si hablamos de un ampli para nuestro uso personal en casa, para prácticas está bien usar algo que nos guste, pero si hablamos ya de un ampli para toquines, creo que deberiamos irnos siempre por lo mejor y de mayor calidad que podamos adquirir o hacer, ya que nuestra musica no es solo para nosotros y merece nuestro respeto tambien, sino respetas lo que te gusta pues ... que decir?


----------



## Julio_lanza (May 5, 2010)

Hola a todos soy bajista y estoy pensando armarme este ampli para mi bajo....

http://freepdfhosting.com/3d25b62f6a.pdf

pero no se que tipo de parlante utilizar para el bajo, se que son distintos a los de guitarra... alguna sugerencia? gracias a todos por su tiempo.....


----------



## ezugaru (May 6, 2010)

Julio_lanza dijo:


> Hola a todos soy bajista y estoy pensando armarme este ampli para mi bajo....
> 
> http://freepdfhosting.com/3d25b62f6a.pdf
> 
> pero no se que tipo de parlante utilizar para el bajo, se que son distintos a los de guitarra... alguna sugerencia? gracias a todos por su tiempo.....



Hola amigo, antes que nada, solo quiero cerciorarme de algo, tienes un preamp para este amplo verdad? ya que esta es solo una etapa de potencia, te falta la de preamplificacion de señal.

En cuanto a los parlantes te recomiendo los eminence bass lites, cumplen muy bien su funcion


----------



## Dano (May 6, 2010)

Julio_lanza dijo:


> Hola a todos soy bajista y estoy pensando armarme este ampli para mi bajo....
> 
> http://freepdfhosting.com/3d25b62f6a.pdf
> 
> pero no se que tipo de parlante utilizar para el bajo, se que son distintos a los de guitarra... alguna sugerencia? gracias a todos por su tiempo.....




Consigue un Celestion Bass, que vienen diseñados para bajo, son de 8 Ohm todos los que conozco, hay de 10 12 y 15 pulgadas.


----------



## Julio_lanza (May 6, 2010)

ezugaru dijo:


> Hola amigo, antes que nada, solo quiero cerciorarme de algo, tienes un preamp para este amplo verdad? ya que esta es solo una etapa de potencia, te falta la de preamplificacion de señal.
> 
> En cuanto a los parlantes te recomiendo los eminence bass lites, cumplen muy bien su funcion


Si por supuesto lo uso con su respectivo preamplificador.... gracias por la info, tomo nota de los modelos de cornetas....


----------



## lordfrac (May 30, 2010)

yo creo que mas que por especificaciones técnicas hay que regirse por el oído, sino todos usarían el mismo amplificador y no se discutiría si un fender es mejor que un ampeg, yo por ejemplo soy fana de fender pero ampeg es una flor de marca


----------



## Tavo (May 30, 2010)

Me parece que tu mensaje está un tanto "colgado"...
Fijate la fecha de mi último mensaje... Ya se habló del tema, hace tiempo.

Respondiendo al mensaje y FINALIZANDO: Para que están los datasheets entonces?
Mal...
Las cosas se estudian físicamente primero, después que a uno le guste o no, es tema aparte. La electrónica es precisa, es matemática. El oído poco sirve a la hora de analizar un amplificador, mas bien un osciloscopio...

Saludos.
FIN.


----------



## lordfrac (May 31, 2010)

eres moderador?


----------



## Tavo (May 31, 2010)

¿Soy moderador? NO.

Bueno disculpas si mi mensaje sonó con autoridad..
No era esa la intensión. Solo que no estoy de acuerdo para nada.
Un par de comentarios atrás, desde _este comentario_ en adelante se trata exactamente del mismo tema..

Citando la famosa frase "Cada maestrito con su librito" concluyo este mensaje...

Saludos!
Tavo


----------



## lordfrac (May 31, 2010)

esta bien, no pasa nada saludos


----------

